# Race Super Bowl Sunday at PWB raceway



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't plan on watching the Super Bowl so, why sit around bored when we can battle it out with the almighty tjets! Will be running skinnies, slip on fat and the oh so fun Hot Rods! Practice starts at 11 and racing at noon. $6 for drinks, lunch and some racing. Anyone interested? Post up


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I'm all up on that.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will be in Mich. this weekend. LOl I will see if I can get home early so I can play it the big boys. If not hope to be at Al's. Pat


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Posting Up*

Count me in Big Guy. Gooooooo Ravens :dude:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

count me in as long as everything is still going good with my Dad


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

im there see u.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Al, spread the word to the group if ya don't mind. Not sure who uses H.T.. Uncle Joe should be there, waiting to hear back from Jeremy.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Bump it up.

Was hoping Travis and Jaybo could show up, I know they have cars dialed in for the track!!


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

I would love to but I will be gone this weekend for a indoor softball tournament for daughter. Besides I might be able to drive the track but I don't have a slipon fray that will run with you guys.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Darn. Have a good time and goodluck! We have 8-9 guys so far. Maybe Al got a hold of Some more guys. Brian, Ed and Sam are busy.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I might make also. Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice!! Should be a fun day.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I wish I could make it, this working crap is getting in my way of racing slot cars.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

k 45 mins til pratice ill be headed that way in 15 mins ha ha.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope Darrell didn't forget the spackle!!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty mike for a good day of races and the food. now where r the race results at dammitt lol.:wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for the great racing, Mike. Some epic dueling there! Al


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

PWB Raceway Results!!!!!!!!!!!!

Iroc Derby Wagons- Laps
1 Mike 45 
2 Joe 44
3 Pat 42
4 Darrell 42
5 Jeff 42
Rick/Al/Chris 41 Sorry guys, forgot order here
9 Tom 36
10 Nate 35

Skinny -Laps 
1 Mike 57 
2 Al 56 
3 Jeff 54 
4 Rick 51 
5 Darrell 51
6 Nate 51
7 Pat 49
8 Joe 48
9 Chris 48
10 Tom 43

Fat Tire - Laps
1 Al 66
2 Mike 65
3 Rick 64
4 Joe 62
5 Nate 62
6 Pat 60
7 Darrell 60
8 Chris 59
9 Jeff 49
10 Tom 49

Hot Rods - Laps
1 Mike 58
2 Al 57
3 Jeff 55
4 Pat 54
5 Rick 53
6 Darrell 52
7 Chris 51
8 Joe 51
9 Nate 46

Thanks to everyone that showed up for my first official RACEDAY!!! I hope you guys enjoyed the Track, the food and the Atmosphere. Some close racing and great fun.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Oh My*



honda27 said:


> ty mike for a good day of races and the food. now where r the race results at dammitt lol.:wave:


Thought we were not allowed to cuss on here? LOL.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Looks like you guys had some very close racing maybe next time I will come over to battle. Nursing a hangover from super bowl.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

*Good Times, Good Times*

Had a good time getting my butt kicked. Brian says close racing, maybe for the top few, 8.256 lap average behind the winner isnt close, lol, gotta say the track kicked butt, my butt. :dude: Still Chrome Dome puts on a good race and good food, wonder if the brownies were anygood? :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

You didn't get a brownie? I had one they were tasty, I think the frenchman ate a whole tray ! But French people for the most part are rude.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Gee, I bet Darrell knows......NOM NOM NOM......ALL MINE!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Brownies were good I got 1 when some one went to the bathroom. LOL. Pat


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris was tired from the long drive to Mike's house. Jeff had a few problems, and I still suck in the skinny tire class. But I have to say I had a good day over all. Pat


----------

